# stalling and surging conditions



## lrclrc

A heavy-duty gas turbine employs compressor bleed valves to protect the axial compressor during start-up and shutdown against stalling and surging conditions.

No encuentro traducción para _stalling_. Alguna sugerencia?
Saludos!


----------



## Fantasmagórico

La "entrada en pérdida" del compresor.


----------



## avizor

Exacto, si se trata de un reactor, stall es no poder ascender más y empezar a caer sin empuje, lo que puede dañar al motor


----------



## lrclrc

Gracias! Voy entendiendo.
Se refiere a una turbina de gas con dos etapas compresoras (alta y baja presión) Y cuando hablan de _surging condition_ es el efecto contrario? Creo que es el efecto que se produce cuando, durante el arranque, la densidad del aire en la etapa de alta presión no es suficiente y la velocidad del compresor aumenta peigrosamente. Tiene alguna traducción?
Saludos


----------



## Fantasmagórico

No soy experto en esto, pero encontré "atasco" e "inestabilidad":



> Existe una limitación para el número de etapas de compresión que puede incorporarse en un compresor de flujo axial. Si hay demasiadas, las últimas etapas estarán trabajando a bajo rendimiento mientras que las etapas delanteras estarán sobrecargadas. Esto restringe el flujo de aire a través del compresor y puede conducir a un *atasco* del compresor o _surge_.


 http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cach...tasco+del+compresor"&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=es



> Una *inestabilidad* del motor (_surge_) es una interrupción del flujo de aire a través de un motor de turbina de gas que puede estar originada por un deterioro del motor, un viento cruzado en la admisión del motor, ingestión de objetos extraños, o fallo de un componente interno tal como un alabe dañado.


 http://www.antoniogarciarivas.com/?p=19

  Espero que te sirva.
  Saludos,
  Fantasmagórico.


----------



## lrclrc

Excelente. Muchas gracias!


----------



## laflaca1906

"surging mass" = masa inestable?


----------



## avizor

laflaca1906 said:


> "surging mass" = masa inestable?


sería
*surging mass flow*
sobrepresión por exceso de la cantidad de combustible 
según esta definición:

surge  n. & v.
 _ n.
*1a sudden or impetuous onset (a surge of anger).*
2the swell of the waves at sea.
3a heavy forward or upward motion.
4a rapid increase in price, activity, etc. over a short period.
5a sudden marked increase in voltage of an electric current.
 _ v.intr.
1(of waves, the sea, etc.) rise and fall or move heavily forward.
2(of a crowd etc.) move suddenly and powerfully forwards in large numbers.
3(of an electric current etc.) increase suddenly.
4Naut. (of a rope, chain, or windlass) slip back with a jerk.
surge chamber (or tank) a chamber designed to neutralize sudden changes of pressure in a flow of liquid.
Etymology OF sourdre sourge-, or sorgir f. Cat., f. L surgere rise


----------



## rjack

Estoy de acuerdo con fantasmagórico. Para "stall" deberás usar "entrar en pérdida"

Salu2!


----------



## zapador

esto es antiguo pero andaba buscando info.

en turbinas stalling es la pérdida de impulsión, ya no hay flujo.
surge es el contraflujo, esto ocurre cuando relación entre presión decarga y succión es demasiado grande y hay flujo inverso a pesar de estar la turbina rotando. esto es lo mas peligroso ya que una vez que ocurre comienza a hacer ciclos de flujo y contraflujo y la temperatura del gas aumenta, llegando a debilitar el material de los álabes y destruyendo catastróficamente la turbina.


----------

